# Barcelona bound



## Mobilvetta (Mar 6, 2019)

Tomorrow we are leaving Valencia and heading towards Barcelona, might have an overnight stop to break the journey up, if we see a nice place to stay. I will be setting the satnav to avoid toll roads. Has anyone got any recommendations for a stop off, also can anyone recommend a site before Barcelona or after it, were it would be safe to leave the Motorhome whilst we visit the city, might have to be a campsite for safety as I note that two camper vans were broken into recently in Barcelona. Cheers.


----------



## winks (Mar 6, 2019)

We stayed for a few nights at Camping Barcelona just up the coast at Mataró last year before the Grand Prix.

Nice enough site with good facilities and quiet enough if you get a pitch away from the main road. They operate a complimentary bus into Barcelona which drops you at the Plaza Catalunya and picks up 19.00 for the last return. About €25 a night but we wanted the security of the site whilst visiting the city.

I think there's also a night bus but train to Mataró and taxi from town would work for a late return.

Cheers

H


----------



## 5andy (Mar 6, 2019)

We enjoyed a couple of nights in Camping Eden, Peniscola, it’s in the POIs as AC2. It’s an Aire really but has toilets. I seem to remember it was 8€. It’s a flat 1.5 kms along the road parallel to the beach with a great view of the walled old town.
We stayed in the 3 Estrellas campsite for Barcelona. Although it’s a fair way out it is the closest to the city and right on a beach. Some of the reviews are a bit iffy but we thought it was fine and would use it again. The real benifit has is that there is a regular bus service right into the centre, a short walk away so that you have some flexibility when you go in and come back. It’s also south of the city so site handy for you depending on where you are going next.


----------



## Malco (Mar 6, 2019)

*Barcelona*

Oh be very careful there. I would advise you not to stop any were for any reason until you reach your chosen site and any money or valuables you take with you be extra careful. I understand from talking to others and a TV documentary that there are cues of people at two police stations every day to report being robbed in fact 300 per day. Bag snatching pick pockets that sort of thing. Yes Barcelona has a lot to offer but the risk of  loss of personal effects is huge. I had a narrow escape with the help of other holiday makers making me aware of the ugly athletic Moroccon looking guy poised over my camera haversack that had my leg through the strap. He didn't care at all about any body watching and when i was able to secure my kit and turn to give him a mouthful he simply ran off presumably to look for another victim. Also have a friend who pulled over as guys with high vis jackets saying there was something wrong with his van on the road and he was robbed while he was at the back of the van. They are professional at what they do be careful. I parked at City stop that i believe has not been without problems but as high walls all around and security cameras watched by the gate man who at intervals rides around the site on a scooter to check all is ok but after my near problem i went back and said i cant stay here i am leaving and i could tell he understood why.

   Malc


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 6, 2019)

Malco said:


> Oh be very careful there. I would advise you not to stop any were for any reason until you reach your chosen site and any money or valuables you take with you be extra careful. I understand from talking to others and a TV documentary that there are cues of people at two police stations every day to report being robbed in fact 300 per day. Bag snatching pick pockets that sort of thing. Yes Barcelona has a lot to offer but the risk of  loss of personal effects is huge. I had a narrow escape with the help of other holiday makers making me aware of the ugly athletic Moroccon looking guy poised over my camera haversack that had my leg through the strap. He didn't care at all about any body watching and when i was able to secure my kit and turn to give him a mouthful he simply ran off presumably to look for another victim. Also have a friend who pulled over as guys with high vis jackets saying there was something wrong with his van on the road and he was robbed while he was at the back of the van. They are professional at what they do be careful. I parked at City stop that i believe has not been without problems but as high walls all around and security cameras watched by the gate man who at intervals rides around the site on a scooter to check all is ok but after my near problem i went back and said i cant stay here i am leaving and i could tell he understood why.
> 
> Malc



Yes I heed your warning, we have stayed in Barcelona a few times when we have been going on a cruise from the port there, we were once on the beach and I clocked this guy hanging about, he didn't look right, it was a very hot day and he was all covered up with coat and hat, I warned the wife who was next to me to hand her bag to me, even though she had an arm through the straps, suddenly this holiday maker jumped up and shouted, the guy was running off with her bag pursued by a man and a women, he threw the bag away as he was running up the steps, the lady gave up the chase and brought the bag back to the victim, the male continued to chase the thief, he caught him, it turned out the couple were two under cover police officers who were keeping an eye on everyone. It's the only incident I have seen there, but I have been told that a lot of pick pocketing goes on. We shall be vigilant, that's why I want a secure site to stay at, rather than wild camping.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 6, 2019)

winks said:


> We stayed for a few nights at Camping Barcelona just up the coast at Mataró last year before the Grand Prix.
> 
> Nice enough site with good facilities and quiet enough if you get a pitch away from the main road. They operate a complimentary bus into Barcelona which drops you at the Plaza Catalunya and picks up 19.00 for the last return. About €25 a night but we wanted the security of the site whilst visiting the city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 6, 2019)

5andy said:


> We enjoyed a couple of nights in Camping Eden, Peniscola, it’s in the POIs as AC2. It’s an Aire really but has toilets. I seem to remember it was 8€. It’s a flat 1.5 kms along the road parallel to the beach with a great view of the walled old town.
> We stayed in the 3 Estrellas campsite for Barcelona. Although it’s a fair way out it is the closest to the city and right on a beach. Some of the reviews are a bit iffy but we thought it was fine and would use it again. The real benifit has is that there is a regular bus service right into the centre, a short walk away so that you have some flexibility when you go in and come back. It’s also south of the city so site handy for you depending on where you are going next.



Thanks I have emailed 3 Estrellas to see if they have availability, I like the idea on staying at a secure site instead of an aire.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 6, 2019)

Malco said:


> Oh be very careful there. I would advise you not to stop any were for any reason until you reach your chosen site and any money or valuables you take with you be extra careful. I understand from talking to others and a TV documentary that there are cues of people at two police stations every day to report being robbed in fact 300 per day. Bag snatching pick pockets that sort of thing. Yes Barcelona has a lot to offer but the risk of  loss of personal effects is huge. I had a narrow escape with the help of other holiday makers making me aware of the ugly athletic Moroccon looking guy poised over my camera haversack that had my leg through the strap. He didn't care at all about any body watching and when i was able to secure my kit and turn to give him a mouthful he simply ran off presumably to look for another victim. Also have a friend who pulled over as guys with high vis jackets saying there was something wrong with his van on the road and he was robbed while he was at the back of the van. They are professional at what they do be careful. I parked at City stop that i believe has not been without problems but as high walls all around and security cameras watched by the gate man who at intervals rides around the site on a scooter to check all is ok but after my near problem i went back and said i cant stay here i am leaving and i could tell he understood why.
> 
> Malc



That's Watford Gap services your talking about.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 6, 2019)

we wilder at the military site at amtilla del mar a month ago  lovely peaceful spot , also at the aire in barberà de la conca with a bodega excellent local wine really cheap it’s directly above tarragona and due west of barcelona ,


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 6, 2019)

I think you need some nous with regard to parking. Urban has its own rules. I arrived late near Barcelona on a recent trip, I had my trailer so parking was not a simple case of finding a rectangle box to fit inside. A Mossos officer was diverting people away from the city centre at that time due to no Government being in power so they had closed the city centre. I enjoyed a night spin around to see what would be impossible in the day time. When I explained my predicament one of the Officers suggested I go to Badalona and park on the beach. I was too tired for feckin about so took their advise. I was surprised to find I had free parking with a beach view. Great, though I think it was popular with locals who parked their vehicles and used the train station opposite to go in to Barcelona. A high paced stress zone like many Global cities, it seems the locals avoid the queue by parking there and finishing journey on train. I think crime rates are higher in Cities in general, though you should also take precautions. I think even sites in UK are dodgy at times so no guaruntees. I had the same spot for my return journey, the only issue being it emptying out after a work day. I think on my return journey in the day time people were even waiting for someone else to leave a space. Though by evening it was quiet enough to sleep and drive on the next day. It is literally the next town up from Barcelona. It requires going under a small though steep underpass. Other than that for me it was ok.:bow:


----------



## winks (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't know which way you're wending North but this village is a nice place to stop.

Google Maps

Terraced, free aire with a small cafe and swimming pool at the sports ground opposite along with some nice walking.

Also this is a huge car park at Ainsa which has stunning views of the mountains and very easy access to the hill top medieval town. People tend not to use the parking ticket machines but we did because at €2 for 24hrs at least some cash is going to the local authority. Public loos just inside the citadel across the foot bridge.

Google Maps

Got itchy feet now ...

Cheers

H


----------



## winks (Mar 7, 2019)

rugbyken said:


> we wilder at the military site at amtilla del mar a month ago  lovely peaceful spot , also at the aire in barberà de la conca with a bodega excellent local wine really cheap it’s directly above tarragona and due west of barcelona ,




  Barbera de la Conca. Looking down on the village from the church with a few vans visible right of centre.

Cheers

H


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2019)

Very glad that you are aware of the crimes that are comitted in Barcelona. I used to spend much of my time in cities around Europe and Barcelona was by far the worst for thefts. I even had my ticket to the Champions League final pickpocketed in 1999, and as has been mentioned the police station is just a crowd of people waiting to report their thefts.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your advice, we have staying in the carpark next to Platja La Mora just north of Tarragona. We are then booked in at camping Barcelona for two nights at €20 a night with my ACSI membership. We did consider the other site recommended by a few, but didn't like the idea of been on a flight path for Barcelona airport.

 I have a confession to make, I did a school boy error, set the coordinates into me sat nav, but didn't change the longitude from West to East, after doing over 200 Kms and in the middle of nowhere my wife decided to chip in that we are going further away from our destination, she was watching the map, whilst I was  driving, we were nearer to Zaragoza than Tarragona.

 I pulled up and checked and then realised my error, but my new coordinate's in and it said I had 235km to drive to reach my destination,  good job I had filled my fuel tank up, we were up in the mountains at the back of beyond. Got the wife to fire up some bacon, sausages and egg and then set off again, think I have been driving 6 hours today, the scenery was stunning though, but with the mileage and time spent driving we could have easily have been in Barcelona. Lol


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 8, 2019)

Cool close enough with a bit of both, it gets quite steep on the journey with that route yet if you enjoyed it though who cares lol:cheers:


----------

